# Does your poodle 'nose poke' you for attention?



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

My mom sent me this picture and it made me laugh:



She was reading and he stuck his nose in the open space where her legs are crossed, lol. It's his way of saying "Pet me, please!"

He'll also poke us humans' legs with his nose, usually when we're sitting at the computer or something and not giving him the attention he wants. He even nudged my phone out of the way with his nose once when I stopped petting him for a whole entire minute to answer a text... Guess he didn't like the interruption. 

Do your poodles do things like that?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Cute picture :0)

Sandy pokes my legs when I'm walking. lol Not really sure why. 

She pokes the door shade when she wants to go outside. I really wished she would ruff or bark but no she just pokes the shade with her nose. I wonder if it would be easy to teach her to ring a bell to go out.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy will nudge me with her nose if I'm trying to give her a treat she doesn't like 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Nose pokes, nibbles and poodle slaps are a speciality chez Sisko


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Polo does this all the time - usually he wants some love... But he does it all the time - even if he is walking past you and your standing there (like you're in the kitchen at the sink washing your hands) he makes a point to nudge your leg as he passes by - full on nose nudge...

I kinda love it...I have a male spoo - also known as the Velcro dog...always have to be nearby...

Attached a pic of him in my face - first a nudge then full on in your face...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Mel said:


> She pokes the door shade when she wants to go outside. I really wished she would ruff or bark but no she just pokes the shade with her nose. I wonder if it would be easy to teach her to ring a bell to go out.


I haven't trained Beau to do that, but if she already pokes the door it seems like it would be pretty easy to go to that next step. Maybe if you ring the bell for her each time you take her out she'll figure it out?



Siskojan said:


> Nose pokes, nibbles and poodle slaps are a speciality chez Sisko


Haha, "poodle slaps!" I haven't heard that before. Although, come to think of it, I think Beau has done that before too. His favored method is the nose poke though. 



NYNIC715 said:


> ..I have a male spoo - also known as the Velcro dog...always have to be nearby...
> 
> Attached a pic of him in my face - first a nudge then full on in your face...
> View attachment 104778
> ...


Is that a male thing? Because Beau is a total velcro dog, especially towards my dad. We call him his glue stick, lol.

Hey, that picture looks familiar:


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

remster said:


> I haven't trained Beau to do that, but if she already pokes the door it seems like it would be pretty easy to go to that next step. Maybe if you ring the bell for her each time you take her out she'll figure it out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Male spoos are -in all seriousness- nicknamed the Velcro dog..!!! They always have to be by your side (which I love personally)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is a nose nudger! When she wants my attention she'll nudge my hand with her nose until her head is under my hand so I HAVE TO pet her or she will nose poke me in the face, leg or even my rear end, if I happen to be on my hands and knees for some reason........
(she always catches me by surprise on that one! LOL!)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha will nose poke the back of my calves as I am walking. She is also a big slapper. She slaps me and the other dogs, but especially the cat. She is also a velcro dog and is never away from me, which I love!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

One of mine is a slapper too! It's so funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Theo is a nose poker, especially when he thinks I'm taking too long getting his food ready or I'm not playing "chase Theo" quickly enough. He used to bite me in the butt to get me to be quick, but thankfully that has stopped that.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon is a nose poker also. When I'm sitting on the couch and he wants attention he comes over and pokes his nose on my leg. I know when that happens he wants a big hug and he gets it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I have always had toys, so the nose poke doesn't work as well for them, despite their best efforts. 

Instead, mine dance for attention - standing on hind legs and twirling in circles. They know not to put their feet on people unless invited, so they just stand there dancing and hopping up and down. It works. I'm a sucker for a dog that loves me.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz wakes me every morning with a nose poke, and she pokes us for attention during the day too. Unfortunately for my husband, her nose is exactly crotch-high on him...it can lead to some fancy dancing, if he's just getting out of the shower.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Cal nose pokes me when I'm getting a treat out of my pocket. As if he's saying "hurry up!". Yuki nose pokes when I stop petting her. That's her way of saying "don't stop".


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou and Apollo will lay their heads on my lap and nudge me with their cold noses for me to pet them or throw the toy hehehe I love when they push their head under my arm and just stay there like hiding their head for a moment, it sweet  on the picture below that is my lap she is laying her head on 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny does that, normally when I am on the computer, and if I ignore him, he resorts to nose bumping a metal wastebasket in my office which sits on the wood floor. It wobbles if you bump it, and as a last resort he goes to where my shoes are and steps on the heel of one of them which makes the toe go up and make a sound when it hits the wood floor. Obviously, if my Danskos are about, he has a field day!!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mel said:


> Cute picture :0)
> 
> Sandy pokes my legs when I'm walking. lol Not really sure why.
> 
> She pokes the door shade when she wants to go outside. I really wished she would ruff or bark but no she just pokes the shade with her nose. I wonder if it would be easy to teach her to ring a bell to go out.


Sounds like it would be natural for Sandy to poke a bell, since she already is making a noise poking the window shade. Smart girl, Sandy. I teach our spoos to ring a clump of little bells, tied to the doorknob with a thin string, so the bells also bangs against the door. If Sandy knows the obedience cue, "touch", that will help you show her what you want. We also have a single bigger bell (I wanted the 2 bells to look and sound different), right next to the door bells, on a cupboard handle. They know to ring for a cookie or biscuit. It took each spoo exactly twice, asking them, do you want to go potty, then showing them, where the bell is, and telling them, "touch", while I also rang the bell as their nose touched it, so it would be loud, and immediately opened the door for them. Our older girls are subtle with the bell noises. But the puppy we had, made a bell ringing rukus. She loved those bells. It was just too cute. I did have trouble finding the bells. But I got smart, and for the 3 little bells in a clump, took them off old cat collars. The big one came off of a Christmas wreath. There is probably a website that sells bells..but there was no google when I started the door bells...


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

My spoos will bump my hands, especially while we are walking in the park. My trainer said, it is their way of "checking in" with you. "Is everything OK, mom? Am I being a good girl, Are we having fun?" etc. I do agree, that other nose pokes seem to be for attention, or treats, toys, etc. Our old girl that went to rainbow bridge this summer, had a very endearing way of getting what she wanted. First she would sit and stare at us. Then the nose bump, when that still didn't work, she would gently put her paw on our laps. Just one paw. If that still didn't work, boy was I into that movie on TV....or on the phone, it escalated to an actual poke or nudge with her paw. Like clockwork, this process would start every evening right at 10pm, when she knew it was almost bedtime and time for the biscuit before potty and bed...so she would "remind" us, "um, mom, where is that biscuit"? One nite, staying at our son's home while we were gone overnite, I forgot to tell our son to give her her 10pm cookie. Jazz sat next to erics bed, staring him right in the face, really close,,,bad doggie breath, and kept poking and nudging him with her paw. He kept taking her outside...all through the nite, thinking she was needing to go. Jazz never gave up trying to get that biscuit, and I never stopped apologizing for forgetting such an important bit of advice to our son. He got terrible sleep that night.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> One nite, staying at our son's home while we were gone overnite, I forgot to tell our son to give her her 10pm cookie. Jazz sat next to erics bed, staring him right in the face, really close,,,bad doggie breath, and kept poking and nudging him with her paw. He kept taking her outside...all through the nite, thinking she was needing to go. Jazz never gave up trying to get that biscuit, and I never stopped apologizing for forgetting such an important bit of advice to our son. He got terrible sleep that night.


Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 9, 2012)

*Oh yes, the Nose Poke*

I hadn't realized it was an official Spoo thing but now that you mention it... YES!!!! I also get the Toy Poke, too... Approaches me with toy in mouth and pokes at me with the toy, LOL.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

nope, the only nose poker here is opie, my dobermann. he's also very good at shoving his head under the laptop and trying to toss that off my lap.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes !!! All the time. My oldest daughter gets the creeps by it. She is not my dog girl... I can be walking C&S and they take the time to give me the nose every so often even on walks. At home it is all the time to remind me that my hand has stopped petting...


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max is a extreme nose poker! He has a nose of iron and uses it like a weapon! I thought dogs had sensitive noses but, it hurts me more than him when he does the poke. Just ask my daughter's cat!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Siskojan said:


> Nose pokes, nibbles and poodle slaps are a speciality chez Sisko


By nibbles, what do you mean? Sunny has this habit of trying to lightly bite my pantleg or sleeve to get me to "come".....when I first got him and was telling his breeder that she said, "don't let him do that!" to which I agreed. Honestly, it's pretty harmless and sometimes he does it to irk me and get me to play.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a scab on my nose and chin right now from a poodle slap...


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

We get a poke in our thigh sometimes when we're eating, and we swear he's saying "SHARE?" when he pokes us (we never do LOL).


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Remy, my tpoo, pokes me all the time. When we are in the kitchen, I get pokes in the leg. He'll stand up and poke me in the butt while I'm sitting on a bar stool eating dinner. When he wants to play he'll follow me with a toy poking me in the calf with the toy. He has started poking at toys to make them squeak. And then there is the touch command - he'll poke my hand on command. It's a little startling when he sneaks up and pokes me on bare skin -- that little nose is cold and wet.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Sherlock, my toy, will poke me and if I ignore that will wiggle his head under my hand so I absolutely have to let him. Misha is a gooser. He pokes me in the butt so many times a day, just to check in, that I hardly notice it anymore. He doesn't seem to want anything, but making sure where I am I guess. He also pokes me at night, he'll walk up to my bed and poke me in the arm and lays back down. He always has to check on me I guess. 

Neither the pure poodles slap but Vernon and Vixen sure do and although they are only 20 & 25lbs it can hurt. Vixen has learned to do it gently but Vernon goes full force.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carley's Mom said:


> I have a scab on my nose and chin right now from a poodle slap...


I totally get it! Apollo and Lou (mostly Apollo) will punch u in the face if you stop petting his chest when he is sitting in front of you HAHAHAHA!!!! he even punched Lou ! It's actually just him using his paw to get my attention but sometimes he forgets he is a big boy! 
It always makes me laugh !! 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Indie is a poker. She will actually pick up your hand somehow and try to make it start petting her again if you stop. 

Jack nudges his ball toward you to throw. We have a set time for ball play, now, because he'll nudges that ball all night. I have to hide them the rest of the day! 

Lady is not a poker or a nudger. She sits in a certain position with back to you. It's your cue that she wants her back rubbed. She just looks at you until you do it...


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes! My little dwarf poodle does this all the time. I taught him to sit to get something he wants so he pokes me when he is sitting (to get something!) and I'm not looking at him. Mostly when I'm In the kitchen or when I'm practicing flute. It's adorable I love it. He is also a Velcro dog! 

I only get the slaps as an alarm clock in the morning -_- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

liljaker said:


> By nibbles, what do you mean? Sunny has this habit of trying to lightly bite my pantleg or sleeve to get me to "come".....when I first got him and was telling his breeder that she said, "don't let him do that!" to which I agreed. Honestly, it's pretty harmless and sometimes he does it to irk me and get me to play.


If I understand what you mean by nibbles, My grandpup does nibbles, we call "corn nibbling". It is tiny nibbles in rapid fire, with just a tip of his front teeth. It almost feels like a vibrator, it is so rapid. Usually on our wrist, or pant leg. It doesn't really hurt, but you do know it is teeth on you. And never done in a way, like a real bite, or for the reasons a dog would bite someone. Harmless, kinda cute, definitely weird, and the only spoo we have had that does it. But he also never pokes us.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy is a mummy's boy! Tia likes to spread the love but even though Billy likes everyone,it's me who gets the most love!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> Billy is a mummy's boy! Tia likes to spread the love but even though Billy likes everyone,it's me who gets the most love!


Beautiful photo!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## idahobakers (Nov 26, 2013)

OMG. I wasn't positive that it was a "poodle thing", but now... Yeah, the nose poke is TOTALLY poodle, huh?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Milo will nudge my hand with his nose and then lay flat on his back when he wants to be rubbed :aetsch:


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryker does. He nose pokes me and paws at me. In the middle of the night, while I'm sleeping, he decides that he wants to get under the covers and he'll paw at my shoulder until I lift up the covers. 

Also, if I'm standing still and ignoring him, he'll put his crossed front paws on my foot to get my attention.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

